# How much do you feed a 7 month old Corn?



## hideandseek (Jan 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if corn's will just eat for the sake of it or do they only eat when they are hungry?
We have two 7 month old corn snakes who so far have eaten really well & taken every pinkie that I have offered them fantastically. They are activily searching for food the majority of the time but I don't want to over feed them...
Thankyou Carla.x


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Depending on the size of the snake, you shouldnt have difficulty feeding a fuzzy at that age? Just use the rule that you can feed the snake a mouse that's the one and a half times the width of the snake.


----------



## hideandseek (Jan 10, 2011)

Thankyou for your reply back. It was helpful. At the moment we are feeding them 3 pinkies per feed twice a week but they seem to be still searching for food a couple of days after their last feed. Would they still eat for the sake of it or do they only eat when they are hungry?
Both of our snakes are doing exactly the same.
Thankyou
Carla.x


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

hideandseek said:


> Thankyou for your reply back. It was helpful. At the moment we are feeding them 3 pinkies per feed twice a week but they seem to be still searching for food a couple of days after their last feed. Would they still eat for the sake of it or do they only eat when they are hungry?
> Both of our snakes are doing exactly the same.
> Thankyou
> Carla.x


6 pinkies a week seems a bit excessive.
Try 1 fuzzy every 5-7 days.
If You don't even see a slight bulge in the snake try a small mouse every 5-7 days.


----------



## hideandseek (Jan 10, 2011)

when they are fed there is a very slight bulge but within a 30 mins they look normal again ????? as if they have not been fed and then just go on the hunt again , i think we will go to fuzzie's and see what happen's , thank's craig


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

7 months - I would definitely go for fuzzies/bigger depending on the size of your snake. You want to go for food that is 1.5 - 2 times the width of your snake. I tend to feed mine in one larger meal rather than lots of small ones in one go.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

My corns are nearly 6 months old, and are both eating a small mouse every 7 days. : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I would try a fuzzy every 5 days or so if they are taking that then try a rat pup every 7 days.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Personally I'd keep corns off rats. Rats are very nutritious and can easily get fat on them in my experience. Just my 2p!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nix said:


> Personally I'd keep corns off rats. Rats are very nutritious and can easily get fat on them in my experience. Just my 2p!


I agree, corns don't need rats.
They have too much fat for a corns needs, but everyone has different oppinions. : victory:


----------



## hideandseek (Jan 10, 2011)

Thankyou guys for all of your advice. We both really appreciate it. :2thumb:

Today I bought a few small mice & also a couple of medium mice to try & see how they go. The pinkies are far to easy for them & not very challenging which is why I think they are still hungry after each feed. Looking at the size of the small mice..I personnally don't think there will be any hassles demolishing them off !:lol2: Hopefully they will be contented with a larger meal rather than lots of small ones.
I will keep you posted ! :2thumb: 
Hope you all had a fab day.
Carla.x


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

One small mouse every 5-7 days should be just fine.
My 6 month olds are on that diet and doing very well.
I occasiojnally give them a rat pup but only once every 4-5 weeks or so.
P


----------

